
Microsoft is building its own SIM card for Windows - lelf
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/7/10734648/microsoft-sim-card-cellular-data
======
herbst
Switzerlands tel-cos just announced that this year we will move away from SIM
cards to build in sim modules in the phones. And microsoft announces a sim a
few days later...

Typical Microsoft, way behind everything.

------
paulus_magnus2
finally the spying telemetry won't be eating up our download allowances.

